# IMATS Los Angeles 2011 Question



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 17, 2011)

I have yet to get my ticket, which sucks for me because Saturday exhibit only sold out quite a bit ago. I'd have to pay for the full day and from what I heard, the exhibitors run out of product by end of day Saturday, so is there a point in going on Sunday? I don't know if I would really want to pay $40 for the full day ticket, no one that I care to hear from is speaking on Saturday.

  	This is what I get for waiting for my friend to get money to be able to go with me and then she backs out!
	*cries*


----------



## MsHaight (Jun 21, 2011)

Saturday is now completely sold out so if you still were thinking about going Sunday you should jump on it!


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 21, 2011)

I got the $40 Saturday ticket a couple days a go. I want to rest this Sunday so I bit the bullet. That just means that I have $20 less to spend than anticipated. LOL


----------



## MsHaight (Jun 21, 2011)

I think you made the right choice, youll have $20 less to spend but at least youll have more options on what to spend your money on. I read on twitter that they just released 300 more Saturday exhibition floor tickets a couple hours ago, totally not fair to those that had to buy the $40 ones


----------



## LC (Jun 23, 2011)

just because you may not have heard of or care for the speakers doesn't mean you wouldn't learn quite a bit from them.

  	I'm going to both days and I'm not going to shop, I'm going just to take the classes even though they're being offered by some people that I'm not familiar with. 

  	Doing a little shopping with discounts is just an added bonus for me

  	Normally, each class would run anywhere from 75-150, so it's a really good deal in my opinion


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 23, 2011)

LC said:


> just because you may not have heard of or care for the speakers doesn't mean you wouldn't learn quite a bit from them.
> 
> I'm going to both days and I'm not going to shop, I'm going just to take the classes even though they're being offered by some people that I'm not familiar with.
> 
> ...


	It is not just the fact that I am not partial to some of the speakers. Though for sure I rather not check out Pursebuzz or other bloggers/vloggers. I have nothing against the ones that are speaking, it's just that they are not the reason I am there.

  	Also, with the industry speakers, I would love to see them in a different setting. I for one just have a difficult time learning in a huge room with 50+ people staring at a stage and it's extremely difficult if I am further in the back because I just can't see that well. I am a more hands on type of person or smaller crowd. If I can see the few people that I want to see and have I good spot I will be all over it, if not I will not learn much. That's just my opinion and the way I learn. I have learned from tons of people that aren't famous or well known, etc. It was just in a better setting for me. Everyone learns in different ways and therefore one thing that is a good deal for one may not work so well for others. Most of the people I want to see are on Sunday anyway and I am not going that day because I try and rest on Sunday for the week ahead or else I will be out of it all week. I'd rather pay ore for a more intimate class, but this is just my opinion.


----------

